# Shades of Beauty - New Album out



## muk (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi everyone,

It's been a year already since the release of my first album of production music. I've been busy working on my second one, and yesterday it has been released! Here is a link if anybody is interested:

https://search2.warnerchappellpm.com/main//?searchtext=er1089&0

In case that the first link doesn't work for you, here it is on Spotify:



Please let me know what you think.


----------



## muk (Sep 2, 2018)

Any takers? I worked hard on this one. Any feedback, positive or negative, will help and is much appreciated.


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 2, 2018)

muk said:


> Any takers? I worked hard on this one. Any feedback, positive or negative, will help and is much appreciated.


One word : Congrats ! 

I just listened the demo above. All I can say is that the "strings" songs are my favorite : 6-7-8-9.

So I've a question : did you approch those tunes with strings differently from the others ?


----------



## CGR (Sep 2, 2018)

Congratulations on your album release Dominique - obviously a lot of work behind this. Hope it is a great success for you.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 2, 2018)

Fantastic work! But I would expect nothing less .

1 small thing I have noticed so far: In simple happiness the pizz & arco strings feel like they are in a different room/recording - pizz are brighter, more present. May have been what you were after but I did notice it.


----------



## muk (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you guys! It means a lot.

@leon chevalier Not conciously. Maybe it is because I feel very comfortable at writing for strings? It's actually the other tracks that I tried to do something slightly different - writing in a more pop style, using synths etc. But writing for strings is definitely something I enjoy.

@SimonCharlesHanna Very good ear! It is because the pizzicati are from VSL Dimension Strings - a dry library with a bright sound - while the arco strings are Cinematic Studio Strings - a velvety, dark sounding library. I tried to match them better soundwise, but there is only so much you can do before you start degrading the natural timbre. Next time I'll add a bit more reverb on the pizzicati and push them back a bit further. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 2, 2018)

muk said:


> @SimonCharlesHanna Very good ear! It is because the pizzicati are from VSL Dimension Strings - a dry library with a bright sound - while the arco strings are Cinematic Studio Strings - a velvety, dark sounding library. I tried to match them better soundwise, but there is only so much you can do before you start degrading the natural timbre. Next time I'll add a bit more reverb on the pizzicati and push them back a bit further. Thanks for the tip!



I was going to say, I actually liked the dryer sound of the pizz and thought I wouldn't mind the arco strings a bit more upfront for this genre. But it's very much a stylistic choice. For what it's worth, I doubt it'll affect sales at all in it's current state


----------



## muk (Sep 2, 2018)

Well, I sure hope it doesn't  I didn't see it as a problem while mixing, and neither did Warner. But still it's something I can improve next time, so thanks again for pointing it out.


----------

